# Kynoselen



## Imosted (Aug 10, 2011)

One of the sponsors is selling this product,
The info is

_[FONT=&quot]KYNOSELEN 1OOML.[/FONT]_
[FONT=&quot]**For  Animal Treatment Only*** An aid in the control of muscular dystrophy  and tying up syndrome in horses and dogs. Aid in the treatment and  prevention of muscular disorders due to selenium deficiency[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]**For  Animal Treatment Only*** An aid in the control of muscular dystrophy  and tying up syndrome in horses and dogs. Aid in the treatment and  prevention of muscular disorders due to selenium deficiency.

Kynoselen  by Vétoquinol of France is used in the control of muscular dystrophy  and tying up syndrome in dogs and horses and as an aid in the treatment  and prevention of muscular disorders due to selenium deficiency.

In  the past, it has been used to treat racing animals, because of its  ability to enhance strength, endurance, and lean mass. It is currently  banned by many horse and dog racing associations.

Kynoselen is a  non-steroidal injectable intramuscular supplement of vitamins, minerals,  heptaminol, and adenosine monophosphate that can make your dogs and  horses bigger, leaner, harder looking, and ready to show, or race in  just in weeks!

Kynoselen is a powerful, fat burner, as well as a  powerful anti-catabolic. This means it helps prevent muscle tissue from  breaking down. Kynoselen combats fatigue, increases endurance during  training, and facilitates recovery through its anti-catabolic affects,  though it is not a steroid. Kynoselen may help increase protein  synthesis, leading to more lean muscle mass.

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Active constituents[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]AMP (adenosine monophosphate)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]  is a source of phosphorous. AMP combines with 2 phosphate atoms to  become ATP (adenosine troposphere), providing an immediate source of  cellular energy. AMP appears to help with fat burning.

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]HEPTAMINOL HCL[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]  a key ingredient in kynoselen that helps dilates coronary blood  vessels, increasing blood flow and allowing a greater capacity for  exertion and endurance.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]VITAMIN B12[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] (cyanocobalamin) plays a vital role in energy metabolism and stimulates appetite.
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]SELENIUM[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]  is an essential trace element. As a regulator of metabolic oxidative  processes, it is a catalyst for energy and fat metabolism. Selenium is  also an anti-oxidant, protecting the body's cells from free radicals  which can cause cellular damage that can lead to cancer, heart disease,  and other health problems.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]MAGNESIUM ASPARTATE[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]  increases oxygen delivery to muscle tissue. It promotes muscle  strength, endurance, relaxation and has a role in muscle contraction.  Magnesium also activates enzymes necessary for the metabolism of  carbohydrates and amino acids which lead to protein synthesis.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]POTASSIUM ASPARTATE[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]  assists glucose/glycogen (i.e., energy) metabolism, helps protect the  heart when oxygen deficiency occurs during strenuous exercise, and helps  increase the amplitude of the heart's contractions. It also regulates a  smooth heartbeat. Potassium may also support water balance.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kynoselen  is not a prescription drug, and is legal to purchase in all countries.  Kynoselen is sold for veterinary purposes only to be used in Dogs,  Horses, Camels & Alpacas. This product is not intended for human  use. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]For Veterinary Use Only[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]DOSAGE[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Average dosage is 1 c.c. (or 1ml) / day for every 200 lbs. Consult your veterinary for exact dosage. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Has anyone tried it? is a good addition? 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]is it better to use it at PCT for extra boost or maybe post pct?
[/FONT]


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have not tried or ever heard of it, but seems like the real deal
subbed I wanna hear bout it


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 10, 2011)

Never heard of it. Seems like it would be amazing for vascularity though. Maybe something good for using precontest?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 10, 2011)

It's hard to come by and pricey now.. Also the injections aren't that great and IMO it's not that beneficial at all. If you can't find kynoselen, check into syntheselen. It's just about the same just easier to come by


----------



## Pork Chop (Aug 11, 2011)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> It's hard to come by and pricey now.. Also the injections aren't that great and IMO it's not that beneficial at all. If you can't find kynoselen, check into syntheselen. It's just about the same just easier to come by


 

x2

Kynoselen is a waste of money in my book bro. I have used it and didnt notice shit


----------



## J4CKT (Aug 16, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> x2
> 
> Kynoselen is a waste of money in my book bro. I have used it and didnt notice shit



Well I don't know what product you were using but I assume it wasn't 
Syntheselen as there are plenty of people who will beg to differ with you.

Synthetek's product is very similar to Kyno, it's called Syntheselen - 
Metabolic Stimulator. 

You can see the effects it has on vasularity here from a person who has 
used it and posted about it:

http://beforeandaftermuscle.com/mike1107-syntheselen/

You can also see more feedback on the product here:
syntheselen highest dose? - Professional Muscle


----------



## DOBE (Aug 17, 2011)

Heard of it...never tried it


----------

